# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Κατασκευη sector

## jchr

Χτες στο omni workshop ειπε ο Μιλτος μια ιδεα "sector"
σημερα η ιδεα ειναι πραγματικοτητα...  ::   ::  
μια ιδιοκατασκευη sector βρισκεται στο γραφειο μου ετοιμη για δοκιμες...
οι πρωτες μετρησεις εδειξαν 3-4dbi περισσοτερο απο μια cantenna (που εχει απολαβη περιπου 9dbi) 
οριζ. -3dbi περιπου στις 120 μοιρες
καθ. -3dbi περιπου στις 7 μοιρες

αφου ολοκληρωθουν οι μετρησεις θα δωθει και το αρχειο με τις οδηγιες κατασκευης.

----------


## mbjp

καιιιι φυσικα η γραμμη παραγωγης θα αναλαβει να φτιαξει τις υπολοιπες στο επομενο Workshop  ::

----------


## jchr

Χωρις πολλα λογια 
με ενα προχειρο scan που εκανα στην ταρατσα..

----------


## antonisk7

> καιιιι φυσικα η γραμμη παραγωγης θα αναλαβει να φτιαξει τις υπολοιπες στο επομενο Workshop


όλα τα σφάζουμε όλα τα μαχαιρώνουμε....

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μπράβο παιδιά! Η ανάγκη για sector είναι πλέον εμφανής! 

...Έλα να παίρνει φωτιά το καλάι λέμε!

----------


## antony++

Φωτογραφία δεν έχει;  :: 

Μετά από τη τρελή συζήτηση περι κεραιών στο omni workshop μου μπήκε και εμένα η ιδέα για sector και βρήκα αυτό το σχέδιο (biquad - κάποια στιγμή λέγαμε για κάτι αντίστοιχο με τον Γιάννη):

http://www.trevormarshall.com/biquad.htm
http://martybugs.net/wireless/biquad/
http://www.engadget.com/2005/11/15/how- ... h-antenna/

Στο δεύτερο site αναφέρεται ότι έχει gain γύρω στα 11 dBi, ενώ ενδιαφέρον έχει και το διπλό σχέδιο του ίδιου που βγάζει 2-3 dBi παραπάνω:

http://martybugs.net/wireless/biquad/double.cgi

Ενώ παίζουν και "double double quads":  ::  

http://www.vhfman.freeuk.com/radio/23cmantennas.html

Φαίνεται σχετικά εύκολο στη κατασκευή. Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι το "housing". Με τις omni υπάρχει η εύκολη λύση του σωλήνα PVC. Εδώ καμιά ιδέα; Κανένα τάπερ;  ::   ::   :: 

_Edit: Sorry! Αλλά δεν είχα δει αυτό http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19537 και αυτό http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1760 ... Ακόμα και το τάπερ είχαν σκεφτεί!_

----------


## nvak

Δεν ξέρω την κατασκευή του Γιάννη, αλλά υπάρχει και η πολύ εύκολη λύση της σχισμοκεραίας που είναι αρκετά επιτυχημένη.
Μόνο που χρειάζεται να οργανωθεί σαν ομαδική κατασκευή, γιατί πρέπει να παραγγείλουμε να μας τις σχίσουν σε laser.

----------


## dti

Σχισμοκεραίες++
Για πολύ καλή απόδοση, με minimum κόστος, διακριτική εμφάνιση και πιο οικολογική κάλυψη σε σχέση με τις omni.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Δεν ξέρω την κατασκευή του Γιάννη, αλλά υπάρχει και η πολύ εύκολη λύση της σχισμοκεραίας που είναι αρκετά επιτυχημένη.
> Μόνο που χρειάζεται να οργανωθεί σαν ομαδική κατασκευή, γιατί πρέπει να παραγγείλουμε να μας τις σχίσουν σε laser.


Με τροχό δεν γίνεται να γίνουν οι σχισμές;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Όλα γίνονται άπαξ και πετάξεις ένα πατρόν από πάνω… Αλλά είναι χρονοβόρο για μαζική παραγωγή και ίσως το αποτέλεσμα να είναι άχαρο αν δεν προσέξεις.

----------


## jchr

ακολουθουν φωτογραφιες της κεραιας
reference http://www.grynx.com/projects/wide-angl ... na-14-dbi/

----------


## jchr

κι αλλες φωτο..

----------


## NetTraptor

Όρε φίλε τρελή παπατζα… Να το παρεμβάλεις σε ένα καναλάκι και να λαμπιρίζει το σπίτι σου χωρίς να το παίρνει χαμπάρι κανείς…  ::   ::   ::  

Ωραιοοος

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ωραίοι και οι δύο:

Ο "Chris J." που έγραψε αυτό το πολύ καλό tutorial ( http://www.grynx.com/projects/wide-angl ... na-14-dbi/ ) και ο *Jchr*-is που το έφτιαξε και το παρουσίασε!

Απομένει να δούμε πόση είναι η πραγματική απολαβή, σε σύγκριση με κάποια άλλη κεραία «γνωστής» απολαβής.

----------


## acoul

Τα σέβη μας !! Γιάννη μας κακομαθαίνεις και θα θέλουμε πιο συχνά και περισσότερα τέτοια καλούδια !!  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Πολυ ωραιο!Αντε να φτιαξουμε κι απ αυτες!

----------


## Asterix

Περιέγραψε λίγο σε παρακαλώ τον ανακλαστήρα...γιατι τα ενώνει με πριτσίνια?
Είναι πράγματι 120 μοίρες?
....net provides from 5 degrees to a maximum of 80 degrees on horizontal....

Πάντως στις κινητές βλέπω 3 συνήθως...

----------


## jagon

Weldone jchr  ::  

Πρώτη φορά είχα δει αυτό το σχέδιο για sector, εδώ:
http://pe2er.nl/wifisector/index.htm

Εδώ έχει διάφορες διαστάσεις για όσους θέλουν να πειραματιστούν, αλλά και σχέδια για... "inverted sector" (ανάποδα τα ενεργά στοιχεία, διαφορετικός λοβός):
http://www.qsl.net/yu1aw/vhf_ant.htm

Επίσης για όποιον έχει όρεξη για... Dutch2English, ίσως βρει κάτι χρήσιμο ψάχνοντας σε αυτό το forum: 
http://forum.wirelessnederland.nl


Hints for search (google or wherever): _sector antenna or amos antenna_





> Ενώ παίζουν και "double double quads":  
> http://www.vhfman.freeuk.com/radio/23cmantennas.html


Δες και εδώ αφού σου άρεσε: 
http://www.dopero.de/Eingang/Kite_Aeria ... ennen.html
Quad-Mania, quad και loop κεραίες, σε διάφορους συνδυασμούς.

Επίσης εδώ: http://www.vallstedt-networks.de/?Technikwelt.htm
στο Fotogalerie 1, στο νούμερο 25, (αλλά και στο Fotogalerien 2) έχει φωτογραφίες από το πιο περίεργο ίσως σχέδιο. Round Quad...





> Περιέγραψε λίγο σε παρακαλώ τον ανακλαστήρα...γιατι τα ενώνει με πριτσίνια?


No particular reason, αν προσέξεις λέει στο κείμενο ότι δε βρήκε κομμάτι στη σωστή διάσταση, και βολεύτηκε με ό,τι είχε, λεπτομέρειες κοινώς  ::

----------


## johnnie

Αν με αυτήν την κεραία σε δοκιμάστικη μορφή με πιάνει με -60 κάτι πολύ καλό θα έχει φτιαχτεί ή έχουμε πλέον άριστη οπτική επαφή

----------


## ngia

To σχέδιο είναι αυτό http://www.qsl.net/yu1aw/Amos9%20dim.jpg
Το σύρμα ήταν 2.5μμ το οποίο ήταν αρκετά δύσκολο να καμφθεί στις ακριβείς αποστάσεις.
Το δεύτερο κομμάτι φτιάχτηκε χωρίς μέτρο με κατευθείαν αντιγραφή του πρώτου, ώστε να βγει το ίδιο.
Το κέρδος βγήκε κοντά στα 15dBi (με αναφορά μια biquad στα 11dbi), όσο δίνει και στη θεωρία.
H γωνία στο κάθετο επίπεδο ήταν πολύ μικρή , μετακινώντας κοντά στα 6εκ το κάτω άκρο , κρατώντας το πάνω σταθερό το σήμα έπεφτε 3dB.
Στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο το άνοιγμα της ήταν περίπου 75 μοίρες, σε σχέση με τη θεωρία που προβλέπει 130 μοίρες.
Το γεγονός αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν πήγε καλά στην κατασκευή.
Πιθανά το μεγάλο πλήθος στοιχείων, απαιτεί κατασκευή μεγάλης ακριβείας, ίσως και όργανο μέτρησης προκειμένου να ρυθμιστεί η κεραία όσον αφορά τη προσαρμογή μας.

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να περιοριστούμε σε κατασκευές με λιγότερο αριθμό στοιχείων.

----------


## nvak

Μπορούμε να την φτιάξουμε με μεγάλη ακρίβεια χρησιμοποιώντας μία απλή καλίμπρα. 
Αν αξίζει, να ετοιμάσω μία. 

Στο λινκ που έδωσες είδα και ένα _"3D Corner Reflector Feed for Offset Dish at 5.8 GHz WiFi"_
Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας ?

----------


## ngia

> Μπορούμε να την φτιάξουμε με μεγάλη ακρίβεια χρησιμοποιώντας μία απλή καλίμπρα. 
> Αν αξίζει, να ετοιμάσω μία. 
> 
> Στο λινκ που έδωσες είδα και ένα _"3D Corner Reflector Feed for Offset Dish at 5.8 GHz WiFi"_
> Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας ?


15dbi σε 130μοιρες αξίζουν τον κόπο..φοβάμαι μήπως θέλει ρύθμιση όμως (π.χ την απόσταση από τον ανακλαστήρα ή η προσαρμογή με το καλωδιάκι

----------


## trendy

Γιάννη με κανάλι καλωδίων την έκανες την κεραία;
Πολύ ωραίο αποτέλεσμα!
Αν γίνει κανένα workshop να φτιάξουμε μερικές!

----------


## Ifaistos

Το μόνο "προβλημα" που βλέπω είναι ότι θα μοιάζουνμε τις sector της κινητής... και προβλέπω πολλούς γείτονες να βγάζουν "σπυράκια"
Πρέπει να σκεφτούμε καμιά πατέντα για αυτό....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Να τις βάλουμε σε χοντρύτερους σωλήνες.... εξωτερικά...  ::

----------


## dti

> Το μόνο "προβλημα" που βλέπω είναι ότι θα μοιάζουνμε τις sector της κινητής... και προβλέπω πολλούς γείτονες να βγάζουν "σπυράκια"
> Πρέπει να σκεφτούμε καμιά πατέντα για αυτό....


Οι sectors της κινητής είναι στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία πολύ μεγαλύτερες.
Μπορεί να μπει κάποιο λογότυπο μπροστά π.χ. awmn , wi-fi, ΦΕΚ ...  ::  κλπ.

----------


## igna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Το μόνο "προβλημα" που βλέπω είναι ότι θα μοιάζουνμε τις sector της κινητής... και προβλέπω πολλούς γείτονες να βγάζουν "σπυράκια"
> Πρέπει να σκεφτούμε καμιά πατέντα για αυτό.... 
> 
> 
> Οι sectors της κινητής είναι στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία πολύ μεγαλύτερες.
> Μπορεί να μπει κάποιο λογότυπο μπροστά π.χ. awmn , wi-fi, ΦΕΚ ...  κλπ.


Άντε να αποδείξουμε ότι δεν είμαστε ελέφαντες αν βάλουμε sector πάνω στον ιστό μας.
Αν είναι και 2 με 3 εκεί να δεις τι έχει να γίνει.

----------


## ryloth

Και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για κατασκευή sector,
το είχαμε συζητήσει σε κάποια ταράτσα ένα βράδυ ,
το θυμάσαι Igna ?  ::  

Ήδη έχω αρχίσει να μελετάω τα σχέδια

----------


## igna

Πάρε με τηλ να έρθεις από εδώ να το κάνουμε παρέα μιας και έχω τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία
voip 69851
Το κινητό μου το έχεις

----------


## Vigor

> Πάρε με τηλ να έρθεις από εδώ να το κάνουμε παρέα μιας και *έχω τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία*


Έχεις παίξει και στην TV?  ::

----------


## igna

Πάρα πολλές φορές  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jchr

> ....Μάλλον θα πρέπει να περιοριστούμε σε κατασκευές με λιγότερο αριθμό στοιχείων.


Γι αυτο το λογο το εκανα με λιγοτερα στοιχεια ...

----------


## vassilis3

εν αναμονή των εξελίξεων περιμένω μπας και βγεί καμία στην "παραγωγή"

----------


## nvak

Μια ιδέα είναι να πάρουμε μία κεραία TV (Αυτές τις πλακέ με το μεγάλο πλέγμα) και να φτιάξουμε πάνω της, την συγκεκριμένη sector γυμνή.

Έτσι έχουμε το τέλειο καμουφλάζ και μία πολύ καλή sector.
Τι λέτε να το ψάξω ?

----------


## ryloth

> Μια ιδέα είναι να πάρουμε μία κεραία TV (Αυτές τις πλακέ με το μεγάλο πλέγμα) και να φτιάξουμε πάνω της, την συγκεκριμένη sector γυμνή.
> 
> Έτσι έχουμε το τέλειο καμουφλάζ και μία πολύ καλή sector.
> Τι λέτε να το ψάξω ?


Και το ρωτάς ?  :: 

Είδα μερικές κατασκευές με πλέγμα όπως λές,
θα φτιάξουμε 1-2 & θα κάνουμε τις συγκρίσεις

----------


## SV1EFO

> Πάρε με τηλ να έρθεις από εδώ να το κάνουμε παρέα μιας και έχω τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία
> voip 69851
> Το κινητό μου το έχεις


Θελω και εγω να μπω στην παρεα σας κυριοι....μπορω.
Voip η τηλεφωνο. 
Ηλιας

----------


## ryloth

Φυσικά και μπορείς , θα μαζέψουμε τα υλικά και όλα τα εργαλεία 
και θα σε ειδοποιήσουμε να κάνουμε workshop δυτικών προαστείων  ::

----------


## babisbabis

Τι εγινε, ολοι οι sectorαδες μαζευτηκαν???

nvak φυσικα και να το ψαξεις, αν θες βεβαια. Καλη φαση ακουγεται με τα πλεγματα TV....
 ::

----------


## jchr

> Μια ιδέα είναι να πάρουμε μία κεραία TV (Αυτές τις πλακέ με το μεγάλο πλέγμα) και να φτιάξουμε πάνω της, την συγκεκριμένη sector γυμνή.
> 
> Έτσι έχουμε το τέλειο καμουφλάζ και μία πολύ καλή sector.
> Τι λέτε να το ψάξω ?


Νικο με τοσο μεγαλο πλεγμα δεν θα παιξει σωστα... η χαρακτηριστικη της αντισταση θα παει στο θεο... και αν παιξει θα εχει πολυ κλειστη γωνια...

----------


## chdimis

Μπράβο! 
Πολύ καλή και εύκολη φαίνεται η κατασκευή.Θα την δοκιμάσω σίγουρα.
*Μια ερώτηση:*
Αυτές με το αλουμίνιο και τις τρύπες τι κρύβουν από πίσω έχει κανείς κανα σχέδιο;Έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα, μόνο το μέγεθος της τρύπας και την απόσταση μεταξύ τους αλλα από "μέσα" τι γίνεται;

----------


## Vigor

Δείτε και αυτή την πολύ ωραία κατασκευούλα slotted waveguide 180 deg 14 dBi από τον *sv9fbj* από το Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...EF%2A&start=45 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....EF%2A&start=45 Internet

(Made by Foufoutas)  ::

----------


## chdimis

Βρήκα αυτό το υπολογιστίρι στο ψάξιμο.Φαίνεται αρκετά εξυπηρετικό

----------


## TeslaCoil

Απορία 1 Vigor ποιος είναι ο FAFOUTAS τρώω όλο το φαΐ μου υποψιν

Απορία 2 chdimis το xls που έχεις γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως είναι για CANTENA

παντός παρατηρώ ότι θέλει δοκιμές δοκιμές δοκιμές

και θεοτική σχεδίαση

τώρα που απολύομαι θα μπω και γω στο παιχνίδι
χρειάζομαι και γω κάνα δυο κεραίες μια από αυτές να είναι sector

μια sector πρέπει να είναι ελαφριά και να μην έχει προβλήματα με τον άνεμο
και τις καιρικές συνθήκες

ψηφίζω κάλυμμα από πλαστικό σωλήνα υδραυλικού ο οποίο όμως έχει ένα υπολογίσιμο βάρος

η κεραία του φαφούτα θα είναι πιο βαριά από το πλαστικό αν και είναι από αλουμίνιο ίσως να έχει καλύτερη αντοχή στον χρόνο

κάποια άλλη άποψη στο θέμα αντοχής?

----------


## Asterix

http://www.interline.pl/html/modules...rod_id=svp2404

http://www.interline.pl/html/modules...rod_id=shp5001

----------

